# Melb: PPB or WPB this weekend 16/17 December



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

HavenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t been out for what has seemed like ages and am busting to go. Pretty free this weekend so if anyone wants to chase snapper or maybe even some elbow-slappin upper WPB KG Whiting let me know. I wouldnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t mind somewhere different to Ricketts for a change? Hot reports around?


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

would If I could Mushi, would if i could..  . Good-Luck anyway...


----------



## Greg D (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Mushi.

I have been pretty quiet on here for a while but have been sneaking out infrequently.

Two weekends ago a mate and I popped the yaks on the water between Altona and Altona Meadows. In 5 hours we had 8 Pinkies around the 33cm mark and a decent flattie all on SPs. I guess one in three was a keeper which are better results than I used to get at Ricketts.

I must caution you that it was my first trip out there so it could have been a fluke.

I might be out there on Sunday morning depending on how I pull up after a Sat night Corporate function.

Another spot is in and under the piers at Williamstown, you just need to keep away from the naval piers.

PM me if you would like a more detailed location.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Hey Greg,
great to see you back around the site, been wondering where you'd been. Even better to hear you've still been getting out there on the odd occasion. Have heard the snapper over your way have been patchy. Good to hear a few legal pinkies are around though. Been taking the fly gear out at all?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2006)

My damned cars rego ran out (found out the hard way) and it might not be back on the road by the weekend. I am heading out with Steve tomorrow in his tandem though, chasin those pesky snapper at Sorrento. Fingers crossed tightly. If I do get wheels rolling by the weekend, I may well join ya


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in for Sat morning if that's a plan for ya Mushi...whatever location ya hatch WP or PPB. As for hot reports I think you'll find I'm a clasper head for getting on a decent fish at the moment :wink: 

Hiya Greg...good to see ya out and about on the pinkies with some good results. I hope ya tribe is swimming along nicely, any hol's coming up and around the state?


----------



## Greg D (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi guys.

Just been pottering around Williamstown Altona of late.

I am off between Christmas and the 8th January but will be remaining in and around Melbourne with the possibility of a day trip or two to dust of the fly gear for trout.

Geelong and the west coast remain options too.

Have only been using SPs around Altona but now i think I am working it out the saltwater fly gear will get a run on the pinkies over coming weeks.

The tribe is good but I can't spend money on exotic fishing trips and get the eldest overseas for her sporting committments. Damn kids wish someone knew how to fast track them to financial independence.

What local trips have you guys got coming up?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok - i'm set for saturday morning, so looks like Poddy is too, and hopefully Greg and 5th might be able to make it. Anyone up for trying Point Cook, launching off the east end of campbells cove rd? i know Peter J missed out a couple of weeks ago, but there is a fair stack of reef there where the commercials can't net. Besides flatties, pinkies and squid, we might be a chance of some whiting?


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

also, poddy can you PM / txt me your number - i lost it. I'm sure it is written on the inside of public playground tunnel slides under 'ring-a-root', but this way might be easier 

i'm on 0425 792 714.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Change of plans!!! just got the call from Senor Poddy and Hoit has a mark 2.5km out off Ricketts. Launch time looking like 5.30am at the usual BYC carpark.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Go boys! I'll be crossing my fingers for ya :wink:

The closest I've come to fishing is when I walked to buy my lunch today and saw a carp in the creek that runs through ANU :?


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

1. Was it big? and
2. does your yak fit in the creek? 

Probably see you guys out there tomorrow.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

1) Yes

2) The fish n dive would have dammed the creek :shock:


----------

